# New maltese puppy



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

I am picking my new maltese puppy up in three weeks and am so excited! I have been advised to pick him up on a normal weekend, rather than wait until I have a break from work. This way Pip will get used to his new routine. I have already arranged for a pet sitter to come and visit/play with him 3 times a day whilst I am out at work, so he should only be alone for 1 and a half hours at a time. 
I am very worried about seperation anxiety and would hate to think of Pip being left alone crying for me. 
I was wondering if anybody has any advice on the first weekend with Pip so that I can train him to be ok when left alone on the Monday. Or if anyone has any similar stories to share.
Thank-you in advance.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby!!

How old will he be when he comes home? I'm so glad you arranged for a pet sitter to come in 3x a day!

I don't think you can 'train' him in one weekend to not be upset when you leave, but hopefully he'll have an adaptable temperament and it won't be a nightmare scenario for you. Personally, I would think it would have been more than ok to wait until you have a break from work so he can get used to being in a new home, used to you and being in a new enviroment, etc before being left at home. But if he's adaptable pup, it should definitely be ok.

the good news is that puppies sleep a lot so he'll probably just sleep a lot while you are gone!

Good luck and CONGRATS on your new pup!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome to SM and congrats on ur puppy !


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank-you for your reassurance. 
He will be 8 weeks old when we pick him up. I have been advised by my vet, my lined up dog trainer, my puppy carer and the breeder that this will be better than waiting until he is a few weeks older, when I have time off. Even with all this advice I am still aprehensive! I too hope that he is an adaptable little boy. Fingers crossed he will take to his routine without too much fuss!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think it is fine to bring him home on the normal weekend. All you need to do is frequently put him in his confined area during the weekend. Put him in for 5 seconds, 20 seconds, 1 minute, 5 seconds, 3 minutes, 10 seconds, etc. Just short little times so he immediately sees this is normal and you will often be right back over. I think your pet sitter arrangement is ideal.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Personally I believe 8 weeks is too early to seperate a puppy from it's mother & sibling family---is it not possible for the breeder to keep her another month? It is this crucial time that socialization within the family builds confidence and lays the foundation for a stable & happy puppy/adult. So many things are actually grasped during this crucial building time. JMHO.
Whatever you do we Welcome you & hope you post photos ASAP!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome to SM!



edelweiss said:


> Personally I believe 8 weeks is too early to seperate a puppy from it's mother & sibling family---is it not possible for the breeder to keep her another month? It is this crucial time that socialization within the family builds confidence and lays the foundation for a stable & happy puppy/adult. So many things are actually grasped during this crucial building time. JMHO.
> Whatever you do we Welcome you & hope you post photos ASAP!


I agree - 8 weeks is too young.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Orla said:


> welcome to SM!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - 8 weeks is too young.


I know it's too young here in the US for reputable breeders to sell their pups, but at what age are they sold in the UK and europe? Is 10 weeks the 'norm'?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got Kitzi at almost 12 wks. (had to get him then or wait longer due to rabies rules for bringing him into Greece.) Orla, what about Ireland/& UK?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would also try to leave the pup with his mom until 12 weeks. JMO. It makes such a difference in socialization and I do think it's better to be there a bit at first so you both get used to each other. If you want to get him used to your being away you can do that gradually during your time off by just leaving the house for gradually more time. You also may have some sleepless nights in the beginning if he cries, which isn't great for working and not being sleep deprived and worried about him. You'll have the pup the rest of your live, an extra month is worth it to me. Here in the US ethical breeders keep that pups until that age but don't know what it's like where you are.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I got one of my pups at 8 weeks old....I sure wish I would have let her stay with her mom for another month, but my breeder was ill and had to go into the hospital. It does make a difference. To this day, she barks at everything and if we're out walking she tries to bite any other dog we may encounter. My other dogs are ok though.


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

8 weeks is the norm here in the UK, although in my 'The Perfect Puppy' book it says 'during 6-8 weeks the puppy should be settling in with his new family'. It is much earlier than in the US isn't it?! Part of the thinking behind it, according to the research that i have read, is that the longer you leave them with their mother/littermates the more he will learn about canine communication systems, however the less chance he has to learn human ways. It also says that puppies of smaller breeds tend to mature faster than puppies of larger breeds. All very controversial isn't it!? Though i do think good breeders over here prefer to sent their puppies at 8 weeks, whereas good breeders in the US prefer to send them at 12? Whenever it is he's going to be a very lucky boy! I'll make sure to put plenty of photos on!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I got mine at 8 weeks too, But we were home a lot and could be w/ them all day. We didn't crate them much as pups and they slept w/ us right away. We had a crate in the kitchen and left bedding,a couple old tee shirts w/ our scent on them... and toys and the gate open,so they usually liked going in the crate on their own,just for peace and quiet...

We really didn't have to crate them for housebreaking,they took to it pretty quickly surprisingly. Our older rescues,we had to crate for a while to retrain them,as they fell into very bad potty habits due to abuse and neglect...

We did have the pups sleep w/ at a young age..Probably not the smartest thing to do,since they were so tiny. But we're pretty light sleepers and they slept on a dog bed w/ bumper sides on it ,between us,to keep them pretty well confined.
They stayed in it all night until they got a few months older,then they started to migrate to the rest of the bed then we discontinued the doggie bed.

When we had pups at the shelter,we waited until the were 12 weeks old.
I miss the puppy stage to a point,it goes so fast, I think our munchkins turned out pretty good,a lot of it depends on the time you can be w/ them.

Enjoy the puppy stage and post piccies!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got my first show bitch in the UK & got her at 4 months from a reputable breeder---who still shows and breeds but lives in Spain now. It was a great age & she was very well trained & easy. I love the puppy-stage!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I know it's too young here in the US for reputable breeders to sell their pups, but at what age are they sold in the UK and europe? Is 10 weeks the 'norm'?


Hi Stacy, the norm for the UK is now 12 weeks too! Any breeder who is a member of the Maltese Club UK or the Scottish one have to keep them till 12 weeks! A new ruling started last year!


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

jude'n'jools said:


> Hi Stacy, the norm for the UK is now 12 weeks too! Any breeder who is a member of the Maltese Club UK or the Scottish one have to keep them till 12 weeks! A new ruling started last year!


Ooh is that just for maltese? If so, are they different to other breeds? Thank-you for bringing this to my attention, i had no idea, and it's seriously making me reconsider, if the breeder will let me.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations on the new puppy! You have so many things worked out - that is so amazing and great! You've gotten great advice.. my pup was 5 months old when I got my first maltese (and everyone else was even older - just the way it worked out).
Enjoy your new puppy!! very exciting.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

pipthemaltese said:


> 8 weeks is the norm here in the UK, although in my 'The Perfect Puppy' book it says 'during 6-8 weeks the puppy should be settling in with his new family'. It is much earlier than in the US isn't it?! Part of the thinking behind it, according to the research that i have read, is that the longer you leave them with their mother/littermates the more he will learn about canine communication systems, however the less chance he has to learn human ways. It also says that puppies of smaller breeds tend to mature faster than puppies of larger breeds. All very controversial isn't it!? Though i do think good breeders over here prefer to sent their puppies at 8 weeks, whereas good breeders in the US prefer to send them at 12? Whenever it is he's going to be a very lucky boy! I'll make sure to put plenty of photos on!


 

What you've read in your book is similiar to what veterinary behaviorists and top dog trainers in the US are saying about puppies and socialization.
_________________

Here's information I posted in a previous post.



Note: These professional organizations recommend beginning socialization and training BEFORE twelve weeks and give reasons why in these articles:



The American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior's (veterinary behaviorists) position statement on puppy socialization:


http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonli...ialization.pdf



Here's a statement which is on the Animal Behavior Resources Institute's (various veterinary behavior professionals) site:

ABRI:



One from the *Association* of Pet Dog *Trainers*. (When the link opens, scroll back to page one):

http://www.apdt.com/veterinary/asset...esser_ND06.pdf 


Lastly, one from DVM360 a site for veterinarians:

Early puppy socialization classes: risks vs. benefits - Veterinary Medicine


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank-you so much, that is ever so kind and helpful of you! It all does seem to make sense to me. I now know where to turn whenever i have a puppy related question (of which i'm sure there will be amny!), this site is brilliant!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

A great training and info site is also:
Dog Star Daily this is Ian Dunbar's site he was one of the first treat/reward trainers. 

Maltese pups are so small. I would leave him with his mom for a while longer if you have a choice but either way .....

This is a great place for all information Maltese. The people here are very helpful with all questions.

Welcome!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome to SM and congrats on your new puppy :wub:


----------

